# Why does my dog suck blankets?



## Farma (3 September 2010)

My dog is 1 year old jrt x chihuahua - he likes to 'suck' my duvet - i just wondered why - he doesnt chew it he just holds it in his mouth. He is my first ever dog so i dont know if this is normal behaviour?


----------



## soloabe (3 September 2010)

Is he neutered?

I have had dogs do this before they were neutered which moved on to then humping.


----------



## alainax (3 September 2010)

A very long shot, and I hope it isnt this, but I have a cat who has PICA. 

Has been in the vets twice to get items removed from his throat.
He has an obsession with wool, material and threads. We cant have carpet or material sofa, curtains etc. 

The differnce being he physically eats the things. If its just sucking it will probably be somthing totaly different. Maybe worth ready through the symptoms tho.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (3 September 2010)

My lab X girl has done this all her life, she's 13. She was hand reared, wonder if that's the cause?


----------



## foreverhorses (3 September 2010)

my mums corgi that was also hand reared likes to suck his blanket,its like a comforting thing he does,he is 9yo .


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (3 September 2010)

the dogs at work do it both that do are girls, the dog doesnt seem to, they do it on their beds and the duvets and stuff


----------



## Cedars (3 September 2010)

Was told that its often a sign they were weaned too early. However, Chloe did this for about a month aged 6months and then stopped. xxx


----------



## Farma (4 September 2010)

Thanks for the replies - i wondered if he needed the dentist? As i said he is my first dog and i really dont know what all the little signs mean - its possible he was weaned too young - i bought him from a pet shop at 9 weeks and wondered how long he had been there as he was the last one there. 
He isnt neutered i havent given any thought to having him 'done' as he is perfectly fine as he is - he doesnt hump very often (unless theres small toddlers around which he seems partial to!).


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 September 2010)

I think its a sign of coming from mum too early, Roly has always done it and is now 3.

He starts doing it when stressed etc


----------



## MinskiKaii (4 September 2010)

My mini jack russell does this.  He has a little stuffed toy, he has had for years.  He always sucks its bottom!!!  He is a rescue we got at 6 months with no history, so could easily have been weaned too early.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 September 2010)

gala said:



			My lab X girl has done this all her life, she's 13. She was hand reared, wonder if that's the cause?
		
Click to expand...

That is the reason ..well guessed.Puppies that are hand reared are deprived of the comfort sucking that normally reared  puppies do,and so learn to comfort themselves in other ways.In baby puppies it can be quite dangerous ,as they suck each other and the suction is very strong indeed.It is also common in breeds such as bull terriers and bulldogs,where for safety`s sake to avoid squashed puppies the brood is kept warm but only with mum at feeding times ,usually every three hours. These puppies also comfort themselves by sucking on each other ..which can be dangerous as the suction is very strong.


----------



## KarynK (5 September 2010)

Oh dear that didn't work presses wrong button as well but my old rescue girl did it all her life, she had a couple of blankets on the go so I could wash them!!!  Got it now!


----------

